# Takada KTFO



## JDenz (Nov 27, 2002)

Takada got KO'ed big time.  If you guys can find a picture of it, it was sweet I guess Yoshida is the new Takada, sad to see a legend go down.  I can just imgine hime thinking laying there. "Rickson I am coming for you".


----------



## arnisador (Dec 24, 2002)

Is he indeed fighting Rickson Gracie in the future?


----------



## JDenz (Dec 25, 2002)

No he is really bad he already did fight Rickson twice as well as Royce once.   It would be alot funnier if you saw CHOKE the rickson gracie film thing.


----------



## ace (Dec 31, 2002)

He has only lost to big names 
& he fought Royce hurt 

He has also taken some but kickens.

& i hate to say it out loud but He does hold a Win Over 
Mark Colmen 
 ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Wo scared My self  LoL


----------



## JDenz (Dec 31, 2002)

Ya but it was a work lol


----------



## ace (Feb 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *Ya but it was a work lol *



I saw the Fight it looked realy suspicious
i have to admit.

Colmen waz at an all time low at that point
in his carrier maybe he needed the Money????


----------



## JDenz (Feb 10, 2003)

Ya his wife was having the cancer opperation around that time.  I guess he was paid somewhere between 75-500 thousand.  He has never publicly said it was a work but never has he denied that it was a work.  In an interview on Sherdog he said I am not going to say I never worked a fight and that works go on more then the public thinks.


----------

